# Covid



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Just letting you all know shortly after my thread on Camp Cooking I caught the Covid virus. It was bad. I had to be hauled by ambulance to the hospital where I spent 7 days thinking I would die there. No family could get to me. Covid cause double pneumonia and that caused me to have a mild stroke due to low oxygen. It has messed me up. The covid is gone but now I have vision and balance problems due to the stroke. I want to cook on my Akorn so bad but just don't have the strength yet. Be safe out there. This covid thing is no joke!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

A lot of people think this virus is a joke. I’m not one of them. Sorry your having complications and I hope you continue to heal. Get better soon.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Healing MOJO sent , get well soon


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Wife, a RN got it. Actually 4 of them the same day got it from one patient. All the RN's had complete gear on. My family is all medical. Doctorates, masters. Its swayed my opinions about a lot of stuff from their first hand experiences. The 4 RN's I mentioned were all back at work in 2-3 weeks. My wife's was about like a bad cold. MULTIPLE false negatives and positives with the test. I trust not one of the released covid numbers. MY opinion...if you are healthy go on with life. If not with health issues you may have a problem. OH...and the mask. I will let what's printed on the side of a N95 mask box makes your opinion. Plus if not fitted professionally they are useless as well. Socks, underwear, cotton mask....absolutely useless. On the good side first week of November its all over...........


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Hope those additional problems work them selves out and you can get back to living ,


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Paymaster said:


> Just letting you all know shortly after my thread on Camp Cooking I caught the Covid virus. It was bad. I had to be hauled by ambulance to the hospital where I spent 7 days thinking I would die there. No family could get to me. Covid cause double pneumonia and that caused me to have a mild stroke due to low oxygen. It has messed me up. The covid is gone but now I have vision and balance problems due to the stroke. I want to cook on my Akorn so bad but just don't have the strength yet. Be safe out there. This covid thing is no joke!


Hate to hear this Pay. Get better soon, my friend. I want you getting back to your Akorn as well. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

retired said:


> Wife, a RN got it. Actually 4 of them the same day got it from one patient. All the RN's had complete gear on. My family is all medical. Doctorates, masters. Its swayed my opinions about a lot of stuff from their first hand experiences. The 4 RN's I mentioned were all back at work in 2-3 weeks. My wife's was about like a bad cold. MULTIPLE false negatives and positives with the test. I trust not one of the released covid numbers. MY opinion...if you are healthy go on with life. If not with health issues you may have a problem. OH...and the mask. I will let what's printed on the side of a N95 mask box makes your opinion. Plus if not fitted professionally they are useless as well. Socks, underwear, cotton mask....absolutely useless. On the good side first week of November its all over...........


I had all the signs and symptoms of COVID myself. I spent 3 days in the hospital with pneumonia like symptoms and at first an Oxygen saturation of 83% after walking about 60 feet. I couldn't breathe well at all. I was tested twice, both were negative. Had a low grade fever and it felt like someone put a clamp around my right lung. They found nodules, inflammation that normally should never be seen and ground glass opacities on my CT scan. This was just over a month ago. Had another CT scan three days ago and it was all gone. They didn't expect to see everything gone. Because of my work history, home improvement and hydraulic fracturing, they expected to diagnose me with silicosis. Exactly 9 days before my pulmonary symptoms I had nausea and diarrhea which fits the symptoms as well. 

I had at least 50 tubes of blood taken in my 3 days there, urine tests, an EKG, contrast dye with a CT scan to check for an embolism... I truly think it was COVID. I am going to get an antibody test done to see. A friend of mine has the antibodies and he was sick with terrible cold like symptoms for over a month. My wife's cousin had it and just experienced sniffles with a loss of smell. Another of her cousins had it and showed zero symptoms. A family friend had it and was hooked to a ventilator. He nearly died. My little sister is a nurse practitioner. She said one of their patients showed nothing but swelling of the heart tissue. Another had it, beat it, and was back in the hospital in a month with the same symptoms. Definitely a strange virus. 


Paymaster I hope you recover well and very soon. Rest up.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Paymaster, just checking in on ya. You recovered all the way? We hope.


----------

